# Meet Connor, our newest family member



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I live in the middle of nowhere and we often get animal drop-offs in the area. I'm outside a few days ago and hear a cat shrieking like something is really wrong. I thought it was a newborn kitten in trouble so I rush out into the woods to find out what's going on. Instead of finding a tiny newborn, I find a 9-10 week old kitten who is in possession of quite a set of lungs. The little fellow came right up to me when I called him, purring and rubbing on my ankles. No injuries or trauma, just hungry. And with that, I welcomed the newest member to the family. We all think he's adorable, and he's such a sweetheart. I can't imagine why anyone would just drop him off and leave him like that. But anyway, because of it he gets to be thoroughly spoiled in his new home--and believe me, he's getting spoiled big time!
I thought I'd share some pictures with everyone. 



















I LOVE his side markings. The swirls are just gorgeous. I think he'll grow into a beautiful (BIG) cat.

His name is Connor, and he's captured everyone's hearts here in just the past three days. He's definitely got a permanent home now.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

what a BEAUTIFUL kitty! hes lucky you saved him!
he is so cute! i love his name too, its purrrfect! haha
i want a kitty so bad


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW, he's beautiful!!! He looks like he'll be a fun little guy, I hope you get lots of pictures! His side reminds me of a cinnamon roll! :lol: I can't believe anyone would abandon him either, poor boy. I'm glad you have him now, looks like you're both lucky!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks.  He never stops purring, and he's always playing hide and seek so he definitely keeps us on our toes. He's definitely a fun little guy to have around.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, he's such a cutie! And it looks like he's settled in quite well and has claimed the couch  

Gah, people who just drop off animals annoy me to no end. In my old barn, they found 3 kittens in a CLOSED CRATE on the side of the road  .........
And of course...2 were pregnant as well, which is how I got my kitty. 

I'm glad that he's found you and can finally have his dream home ^_^


----------



## magenh (Jun 14, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Both of my cats are rescues from a close friend. Her husband is not a cat person, so she calls me when she finds a kitten! I'm glad he found his way to someone who will give him all of the love he deserves!


----------

